# TYM hyd. Oil



## Tylerharris (Nov 3, 2021)

Anybody know the correct Hydraulic oil for a diesel TYM? I do not have a manual and am unable to find one online


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Tylerharris, welcome to the forum.






Oil Suitable For Tym Tractor: 10w/40, 10w/30 Engine Oil – Tractor Transmission Fluid – Hydraulic Oil – 80w/90 Axle Oil – Differential Oil – Midlands Lubricants Ltd







www.midlandslubricants.co.uk


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is an old thread and I'm sure the the original poster has done just fine with whatever they chose. Not sure what the "Coolant" comment is all about?!?


----------

